# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Liens dfectueux entre la page d'annonce des articles et les billets

## wiwaxia

Bonjour,  ::D: 

Un dfaut de liaison s'est manifest ds la publication de deux billets 
# Dterminer si un point est dans un triangle / *lien*
# La possibilit d'une le / *lien*
sur la page "*Algorithmique*", au niveau du bloc des publications:
tout clic sur le titre de l'un des deux billets mentionns (et eux seuls) renvoie sur la page de demande d'identification: 

bien que l'adresse affiche corresponde  celui du billet recherch.
Cela se produit avec mes deux navigateurs (Firefox ou Internet Explorer), que je sois ou non pralablement identifi; et toute nouvelle demande me renvoie en boucle  la page de dpart - je m'aperois d'ailleurs que cela se renouvelle encore maintenant. 

J'esprais que cela s'arrangerait, mais cela ne s'est malheureusement pas amlior, il me faut donc le signaler.

Je consultais les billets de temps  autre en allant sur le *blog* depuis ma page personnelle -  ce niveau, cela fonctionne correctement, et les adresses affiches correspondent aux prcdentes.

Il y a l apparemment un dfaut qui relve de la comptence des administrateurs.
Merci d'avance, pour le temps consacr  cette intervention.

----------


## Anomaly

Merci pour le signalement. C'est corrig.  :;): 

Je tiens  prciser que ce sont les liens prsents sur le portail qui sont corrigs ; les liens directs que tu donnes au-dessus (les liens originellement affichs par le portail) sont faux.

----------


## wiwaxia

a marche, maintenant  ::D:  Merci d'avoir tout arrang !

----------

